# List of Christian Homeschool Curriculums



## ClayPot (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone could help me list Christian homeschool curriculums. I have heard of several here and through Internet searches such as:

Abeka, Alpha Omega, Bob Jones, Christian Liberty, Covenant Home, Sonlight, Veritas

What are some of the other Christian options to consider?

It seems that Sonlight and Veritas are generally well-regarded on the board. Are there any other recommendations?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 24, 2010)

Christian Liberty is very good as well. For History and Rhetoric don't overlook Tapestry of Grace. Excellent stuff on the whole.


----------



## Croghanite (Jun 24, 2010)

Robinsons Curriculum

Saxon math


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 25, 2010)

Rod and Staff has some interesting material as well, but we've never gotten too much into it. We use Sonlight and love it.


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 25, 2010)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> Robinsons Curriculum
> 
> Saxon math


 
I am also a fan of the format of Saxon math. I would suggest a word of caution though, because it can be a confusing text for homeschoolers and parents who do not have a strong math background. And once you start on Saxon, its best to try to stick with it compared to other math books because of the repeating of different skills and topics spread out in the text compared to it being given perhaps all at once in a given chapter in say another math text.

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------

Also, if you’re teaching math, make sure have your kids show ALL their work on paper and no calculators until after they have mastered algebra. It is a good educational routine for them to be in and will come in handy when they take a math class by someone else who trying to follow their progress of mastering an objective.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 25, 2010)

I know Saxon is very popular, but some children have a very hard time with it. Especially kinetic learners and those who are more creative right brainers. I have seen kids that were having a very hard time with Saxon absolutely light up and begin to not only understand the concepts, but master the execution of the concepts when Math-U-See was used. A lot of folks have never heard about it. I'm not knocking Saxon. But, knowing there are viable options out there can make all the difference.

If you have any right brainers check out Math-U-See. It is excellent for everybody, but it especially good for those of us in the right side of the world. Besides, the developer, Steve Demme, is a solid Christian, home school veteran, and who is an elder. You should hear him speak. Amazing. http://thefamilythatstaystogether.org/


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 25, 2010)

We use Primarily Veritas Press with a few things thrown in here and there. We used saxon math for a while but it just wasn't working well in the older grades. We switched to Teaching Textbooks and LOVE it! We also use Apologia science and Shurley English. Story of the World (Bauer) is good too.


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 25, 2010)

There might not be any reason for a curriculum at all, given all of the information that's on the web now. Khan Academy has basic to extremely advanced mathematics resources and most libraries have inter-library loan so you can get the best books on every subject: you could have your kids reading substantive primary sources for history, the classics of western literature with Bloom's analysis/interpretation for literature, you could follow in the 2k+ year old tradition of using Euclid as a mathematical foundation--There is so much you can do now to get a free education. I wish I could go back and redo my education and make sure of the library and Web.

Khan academy is pretty cool though--even if you go with a curriculum you should check that place out. The guy who does those videos explains the mathematics really well.


----------



## Grafted In (Jun 25, 2010)

Check out classicalconversations.com for an incredible supplemental curriculum that has been tremendous for my young children. The curriculum itself is studied at home and rehearsed in a group once a week. Good stuff!!!


----------



## Calvinist of the Ozarks (Jun 25, 2010)

The Well Trained Mind by Susan Wise Bauer is an excellent resource for choosing curriculum and general help in homeschooling from Kindergarten through High School. It has taken a lot of the frustration out of sorting through all of the choices available in curriculum and I can't praise it enough.


----------

